# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  مشکل اجرا نشدن در یک سیستم دیگر ...

## rojg@r

با سلام
دوستان من یک برنامه با وی بی نوشتم تو سیستم من کار می کنه. ولی می برمش تو یک سیستم دیگه 
با دیتابیس مشکل پیدا می کنه-یعنی دیتابیس و نمی خونه- واسه ی رفع این مشکل چی کار باید کرد؟
+ تو برنامه م از Adodc و  Access برای داده هام استفاده کرد.
انواع Setup Creater استفاده کردم اما فایده ای نداشت. 
ممنون

----------


## rojg@r

من تو برنامه م از کد زیر واسه ی کانکت به دیتابیس استفاده می کنم

در پست هم گفته بودم که از Adodc  و Access  استفاده می کنم.
On Error Resume Next

 Adodc1.ConnectionString = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=" & App.Path & "\My Data.mdb;"
Adodc1.RecordSource = "SELECT * FROM Table"
Adodc1.Refresh

----------


## pbm_soy

از کدوم خط خطا میگیرد؟ 

اون خط اول را حذف کن تا دقیقا مشخص بشه خطا از چیست 
ویا بذار باشه بجاش خطا را بفرست به یک جای دیگه از برنامه و آنجا شماره خطا و پیام خطا را برای کاربر نمایش بده 
ویندوز دستگاه جدید چیه؟ 
آیا فایل دیتابیس در دستگاه جدید در جایی هست که بهش دسترسی داشته باشی؟؟  چون در برخی از ویندوزها برخی از درایوها و فولدرها محدودیت دسترسی میدهند البته خیلی وقتها میتوانید با تنظیمات ntfs و غیره میتونی این محدودیتها را حذف کنی 
مورد دیگه میتواند به شماره نسخه فایل دیتابیست برگرده مثلا شما دیتابیس را با اکسس ورزن بالا درست کرده باشی ولی در ویندوز جدید افیس ورزن پایین نصب باشد البته این مشکل را شما با نصب افیس جدیدتر و یا با نصب mdac type ورزن جدیدتر حل کنی 
من خیلی وقته از دیتابیس اکسس استفاده نمیکنم و فقط این موارد به ذهنم رسید شاید اگه خطا را و دستوری که خطا را پیش میاره مشخص کنی شاید بشه بهتر راهنمای کنیم

----------


## rojg@r

از ابزارهای CODEJOCK هم تو برنامم استفاده کردم. اولاش مشکل رجیستری رو میداد اونو به کمک دوستان 
حل کردم. در اینجا جا داره دوباره تشکر کنم. بعدش همه چیز خوب پیش میرفت بر نامه تو سیستم من (Win 8.1) کار می کنه و هیچ مشکلی هم نداره
ولی می خوام ببرمش تو یک سیستم دیگر (کاریر) تو اینجا هم هیچ خطای مشخصی هم به من نشون نمی ده ولی داده ها رو از دیتا بیس هم نمی خونه. یعنی فکر کنم که بعد از انتقال به سیستم دومی به دیتابیس هم وصل نمی شه.
خیلی سرچ کردم هر کس میگه که ممکنه مشکل از برنامه ی ستاپ سازی باشه 
من هم یک چند نوع برنامه ی ستاپ سازی(   - Istool - Setup Factory - InstallShield 2010) رو امتحان کردم اما متاسفانه بیهوده!
پاک کلافه م کرده به خدا دیگه راهی به ذهنم نمی رسه.ممنون میشه م اگه تو این مشکل هم به من کمک کنید.

----------


## علیرضا5

دقیقا بگو چه پیغام خطایی بهت میده یا به چه شکلی برنامه غلط اجرا میشه

----------

